# DAZ BALL JOURNAL FOR EURO ELITE SHOW



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone this is a insight to how i get ready for my shows. it will hopefully help some of you get that bit more out your training and your diet. Well i will start with monday the 7th july got up at 6 to have my shake before cardio i have 2 scoops of elite protein choc mint then off to my gym to do 40 mins on the treadmill. i do slow pace that seems to work best for me .

after i have some breakfast 10egg whites with oats and 1 scoop of elite let that go down for just over 1 hour then take super pump 250 20 mins later time to train.

today we did chest for chest today i was on super sets i like to change my training all the time it keeps me and my body thinking so this is what i did

BENCH PRESS INTO INCLINE FLYES 4 SETS

15,12,12,10 REPS ON EACH

INCLINE PRESS INTO PECDECK 3 SETS

15,12,10 REPS ON EACH

DECLINE PRESS INTO CABLE CROSSOVERS 3 SETS

15,12,10 REPS ON EACH

FINISH OFF WITH DIPS BODYWEIGHT ONLY 2SETS

AS MANY AS I CAN I DID 38 THEN 30REPS

that was the end of training start recover now waxy maize and 3 sccops of elite. i weighed in this morning at 123kgs in already very good shape will weigh now next monday. now go home to get some more food in me then be back to train arms .

MEALS

1 2SCOOPS OF ELITE

2 10EGGS OATS 1SCOOP OF ELITE

3 POSTWORK OUT SHAKE WAXY AND ELITE

4 TURKEY VEG UDOS

5 TURKEY VEG UDOS

6 10 EGGS OATS 1 SCOOP OF ELITE

7 POSTWORK OUT SHAKE WAXY AND ELITE

8 TURKEY VEG UDOS

9 TURKEY VEG UDOS

10 TURKEY VEG UDOS

i only take carbs when i need them round training time and after training been doing this since the brits took some time to find out how much of each i need but seems to be working really well like i say already in good shape. i do have high carb day every 4th day that fills me up really well.

on to 2nd training session had super pump again now for biceps

EZ CURLS INTO HAMMER CURLS 3 SETS

15,12,12 REPS

SEATED DUMBBELLS INTO CABLE CURLS 3 SETS

15,12,12 REPS

LYING CABLE CURLS 3 SETS

20,15,12 REPS

thats it for biceps hit them hard and fast short rest peroids to get lots of blood in to the muscle. after that its back home to have some time with my family thats the best bit of the day it makes so much harder thinking about them i will be going now need to get some sleep will put todays sessions on tomoz THANKS FOR READING DARREN BALL :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Superb mate nice log looking forward to reading.

The eggs does that include the yolk meaning are you eating 20 whole eggs per day?


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

NO PAL SORRY THAT IS 20 EGG WHITES TAKE ALL MY FATS FROM UDOS OIL


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

What sort of weights are you using mate, I know it is not always relevant, but I find it interesting.

Good to have you here.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

As you drop the amount of reps per set, do you increase or decrease the weight ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Your training is very interesting, for some daft reason i thought you trained HIT(dont ask me where i thought i read that).

I am just very curious i have seen your transformation over the last few years over on the biohazard site and i am really curious as to what you find the most important thing to add this new size was, obviously i understand it may not be some thing you wish to talk about but did your drasticly increase calories in the offseason like some of the guys who make the biggest change do.

Purely curious as i wouldnt mind to make such a size jump my self

FYI 38 reps on dips is very impressive when your around 270lb and just done that many sets!


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

is there a way of taking udos so it isnt like drinking oily sick? i have a bottle that i was drinking straight??please tell me there is a better more fruitful way of doing it!!


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

miles2345 said:


> is there a way of taking udos so it isnt like drinking oily sick? i have a bottle that i was drinking straight??please tell me there is a better more fruitful way of doing it!!


pour it over your food and shake it up so your eating it? mix with juice and neck? be creative haha.

it seems you train with quite a bit of volume, how many sets are taken to failure if any? do you employ any techniques, ie rest/pause, negs, drops, forced reps?


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

this should be an intresting read, it's nice to see how the big guns prep for their shows and with Toms journal already in full flow it will help pass the time on my night shifts!!!

Daz, what is your spacing in between meal times? 2hrs, 3hrs etc, just wonderd how you managed to fit in 10 meals, i can get 7 at a push but normally around six and thats including PWO Shake.

Good luck and regards Matt.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Are you not sponsored ?


----------



## harlow (Jun 26, 2008)

Really excited about following this log! How do you prepare your egg whites? do you fry them and mix with oats?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

going to have to steal a few ideas for Stuarts Prep Daz 

good to see you spending the time to share your prep Darren hopefully at the Britain we will get a chance to finally meet....


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

looking forward to following this thread 

also i would like to know how you space your meals out to get the ten in


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

interesting read ,can you give some numbers on food intake carbs protien and fats .

looks like very high protien and fat and low carbs .

just curiouse to no what ratios you consume to be 270 pounds lean.

your obviously close to your on stage weight ,what is that may i ask.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

This should make good reading


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

good luck bro, i think youll have much interest in this thread!


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

in the offseason what was a long time ago last june when started dieting for brits last year is take my carbs up 50g at a time and watch how my body changes if am still holding good shape and still feels good in myself i will up it another and so on i like to look good all year its easy to see what am putting on good muscle all the other years i was training i did the same got big and fat and started dieting by the time it was over not put anything on


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

i dont lift so big now used to before the hernia i go for the feel more making sure the muscle has lots of blood in it, i have done 220kgs bench for 2, 340kgs deadlift for 1, squart 340 kgs for 1 did hernia that day and leg press 960kgs for 10reps. saying that i have just started lifting a bit more weight did 150kgs for 10 on the bench which is not to bad.


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

i increase the weight as the reps come down but make sure your form stays perfect like i said feel the muscle working not the joints all the best with that i will thak a look at your journal and what i think.


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

i start with shake before cardio at 6 then after cardio breakfast at 8.20 then pwo at 11then 12 ,1.50,3.45, pwo 6,7,9,11 bed for 11 30 ish so fits in well for me i do like my food ummmmm. hope that can help


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

no not sponsored yet hopefully get one this year would be nice. i cook some eggs sometimes i just drink them i use my protein egg whites its fast and easy to just blend with protein and tip on oats.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

some incredible weights you are shifting dude and that shows through your physique. Will there be any log of your 'other supps' in this thread?


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> going to have to steal a few ideas for Stuarts Prep Daz
> 
> good to see you spending the time to share your prep Darren hopefully at the Britain we will get a chance to finally meet....


hi paul nice to hear from you stuart only had good things to say about you will be nice to meet you pal. hopefully you can give me a few ideas what i need to work on thanks for looking at the journal mate :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Tiger81 said:


> some incredible weights you are shifting dude and that shows through your physique. Will there be any log of your 'other supps' in this thread?


 PREWORKOUT

SUPER PUMP 250

POSTWORKOUT

CELL MASS, BCAAS, GLUTAMINE, ELITE WHEY

OTHER TIMES

EGG WHITES, UDOS, PRO VITAL, AMINOTROPIN

FAT BURNERS

LIPODEX I THINK THATS HOW U SPELL IT :cursing: FROM ALL STARS


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Cool m8 cheers. :cool2:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Going to be a very informative thread this for sure, cheers for taking the time Daz.

Is the diet you outlined what you would use building up to a show or would you change it anyway?

Im assuming with the carbs set as you do around training, they give you enough energy?

Can one expect to lean grow following this kind of plan or is it purely for keeping the fat off for show prep'?

One more question, do you change your carb sources or is it always oats and what are the portion sizes, oops thats two more questions.

Hope you don't mind them but thats how im eating carbs at the moment prepping for a show, with a refeed once a week or so.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

daz ball said:


> hi paul nice to hear from you stuart only had good things to say about you will be nice to meet you pal. hopefully you can give me a few ideas what i need to work on thanks for looking at the journal mate :thumb: :thumb :


Cheers Daz, Stuart is doing what he is told this year  look forward to chatting, i am always happy to share knowledge i am sure it will be an interesting chat....

good luck mate with the prep....

Definatly think your physique looks much much better now the hernia has been sorted....


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Going to be a very informative thread this for sure, cheers for taking the time Daz.
> 
> Is the diet you outlined what you would use building up to a show or would you change it anyway?
> 
> ...


hi mate well how my diet is at the min is to keep bodyfat down and to avoid losing any muscle if it was to gain some more size i would and some more carbs to the inbetwwen training meals maybe 50-75g of carbs and see how my body changes. Thats the best thing about staying in good shape all year you can watch and learn your body better.

i stick to oats all way upto show then only time i change is carb up time

will add sweet potatoe and rice.

the diet is BEFORE TRAINING

125G OATS EGGS AND WHEY

POSTWORK

75G WAXY MAIZE WHEY

PREWORKOUT

125G OATS EGGS AND WHEY

POSTWORKOUT

75G WAXY MAIZE WHEY

THATS 300G OF CARBS A DAY ON LOW DAYS HIGH DAY IS 600 TO 700G


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

> This should make good reading


I think that will be an understatement

Great Post Daz Thanks !!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

daz ball said:


> hi mate well how my diet is at the min is to keep bodyfat down and to avoid losing any muscle if it was to gain some more size i would and some more carbs to the inbetwwen training meals maybe 50-75g of carbs and see how my body changes. Thats the best thing about staying in good shape all year you can watch and learn your body better.
> 
> i stick to oats all way upto show then only time i change is carb up time
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Daz, cheers. As has been said its good to have another high calibre bodybuilder here. Good luck for the future


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Tuesday the 8th july sorry i have nt put a post up last two nights came home from my gym after locking up and had another meal then just been tierd so had to have a couple of early nights.Felt lot better for that well anywqay tuesday started with my 30 mins cardio had my breakfast then started to get ready to train.

i train with a lad called chet hopefully will do show this year or next not been training for bodybuilding for long maybe 5 months so just getting into it.

I have done his diet as if he is going to do a show to see what he looks like at show time then i will say yes or no.

AM TRAINING

REV PULLDOWNS TO FRONT

4SETS, 45KGS,20REPS,60K,15REPS,85KGS ,12 REPS, 110KGS,REPS

LYING BARBELL ROW

4SETS, 30KGS,15REPS,45KGS,12REPS,70KGS,12REPS, 85KG,10REPS

PULLDOWNS TO REAR

3SETS, 40KGS 15REPS,50KGS 12REPS,60KGS 12REPS

DEADLIFTS

5SETS 80KGS,12REPS 120KGS, 12 REPS 150KGS, 10REPS 190KGS, 8REPS 210KGS, 6 REPS

FRONT PULLDOWNS

2 SETS 70KGS, 20 REPS 75KGS, 18REPS

that was my am training back later to post my PM THANKS:bounce:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Daz,

Do you have a camera so that you can post some pics to go with your journal?

Happy Training

Stow


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Wow another top physique on UK-M, we are blessed.

Awesome insight there mate, thanks for sharing with us.

Do you have any cheat days/meals or are you 100% on Turkey/Oats/Eggs from day one until show day?

Best of luck mate!


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

i never go below 300g of carbs a day dietting eather ,i think guys above 17 stone cannot ,you just depleat way to much without them .

will you put a couple of stone on after the britain ?

or stay real lean and build ,say half a stone out .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can go lower Adrian just need to know how your body reacts


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Superb!

Great reading already

Sticky????


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Bobbytrickster said:


> Superb!
> 
> Great reading already
> 
> Sticky????


Agreed & done


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

thats true paul we are all different,actualy to support what you said ,i remmember sonbatty saying he was on 100g carb and 700g protien at 300 pounds dietting for the olimpia.

and he sure was not looking depleated ha ha.


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

read ur thread so far but out of interest what are ur macros?protein/fat/carbs throughout ur diet

met u last year on BSN stand at leeds remember u eating quite alot even near the show!!!


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Wow another top physique on UK-M, we are blessed.
> 
> Awesome insight there mate, thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> ...


 Hi pal when it comes to a cheat meal i have one on my refill day and its breakfast for me pancakes mcmuffins and honey on toast with a cup of ter cant wait till morning:bounce: but thats i about it my have a steak in the afternoon with a bit of rice i like to stick with good food you are what you eat


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

tuesday pm its time for triceps start my training after super pump 250.

ROPE PUSHDOWNS

4SETS 15REPS 20KGS,12REPS 25KGS,12REPS 30KGS,10REPS 40KGS

INCLINE SKULL CRUSHERS

3SETS 15,REPS 40KGS,12REPS 55KGS,10REPS 75KGS

CLOSE GRIP BENCH

3SETS 15REPS 80KGS,12REPS 120KGS,10REPS 150KGS

thats another day over start my recovery with nice cell mass then a nice cool protein shake and home to rest.


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

wednesday 9th got up at 6 my body is very sore went down had protein and coffee then washed then onto gym did 40mins slow walk up hill incline of 4.

after had breakfast had extra oats today got hard leg day.

again had super pump 250 then ready to go start with ten mns on bike.

FRONT SQUART

5SETS 40KGS 15REPS,60KGS 15REPS,80KGS 12REPS,100KGS 12REPS

130 KGS 12REPS

LEG EXTENISONS

4SETS 40KGS 20REPS,50KGS 15REPS,60KGS 15REPS,65KGS 12REPS

WALKING LUNGES

I DO 3 LAPS OF MY GYM WITH 10 KGS IN EACH HAND

HACK SQUARTS

3SETS IN 3 DIFFERENT FOOT POSITION SO EACH SET YOU DO WIDE MED CLOSE SO ITS A 30REP SET 10 IN EACH POS

40KGS 30REPS

60KGS 30REPS

85KGS 30REPS

OHHHHHHH THE PAIN ITS LOVELY

again time for postwork out drinks then home today foe asleep legs take it out of me anyone fancy a leg session????????????????? :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

daz ball said:


> tuesday pm its time for triceps start my training after super pump 250.
> 
> ROPE PUSHDOWNS
> 
> ...


your training is how i do mine, 12-15 reps starting low and working up in weight while dropping the reps every set. i aim my last set for 12 but sometimes will only manage 10. you also seem to drop a set once the muscle is warmed up as do i.

do you also train like this when trying to put weight on?


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

estfna said:


> your training is how i do mine, 12-15 reps starting low and working up in weight while dropping the reps every set. i aim my last set for 12 but sometimes will only manage 10. you also seem to drop a set once the muscle is warmed up as do i.
> 
> do you also train like this when trying to put weight on?


Yeah i keep this training up all year the only changes is i up the reps sometimes i like to do supersets and dropsets as well.

i like to work the muscle dropping reps to low you can sometimes start to worry about the weights more then the muscle and thats not what we want to do .

keep that rep range but why not try some higher ones????????? :thumb:


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Awsome to have you doing a journal on here Daz and congrats again for Belgium is a pro card up for grabs at the spanish euro? If so is it just the overall?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Daz,

Good to see you posting mate.

A lot of people will be VERY interested in this. Good to see a super heavyweight showing how he preps instead of all these bloody light heavies!! LOL!!

Best of luck with the rest of your prep mate.

James


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

daz ball said:


> WALKING LUNGES
> 
> I DO 3 LAPS OF MY GYM WITH 10 KGS IN EACH HAND


If you want to improve your legs, take note. How many people have lunges like this in their leg training? I bet less than 1 in 10 on here.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

stow said:


> If you want to improve your legs, take note. How many people have lunges like this in their leg training? I bet less than 1 in 10 on here.


I do these to finish legs, and I dont use weights (can't) ...they are devistating!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stow said:


> If you want to improve your legs, take note. How many people have lunges like this in their leg training? I bet less than 1 in 10 on here.


i do them year round


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> i do them year round


...And im gonna start doing them year round now:lol: lol!


----------



## ra07212 (Jul 1, 2008)

daz ball said:


> OHHHHHHH THE PAIN ITS LOVELY
> 
> again time for postwork out drinks then home today foe asleep legs take it out of me anyone fancy a leg session????????????????? :cursing: :cursing:


I DON'T THINK ANYONE CAN HANDLE YOUR LEG WORKOUT DAZ


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah Lunges all year round for me aswell.. they are awesome


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks daz for posting this journal it is good inspiration of what it takes to achieve at any level....

saw you at the south coast guest posing, you made phil heath look like a right mug lol.... don't think he was expecting it at all.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ra07212 said:


> I DON'T THINK ANYONE CAN HANDLE YOUR LEG WORKOUT DAZ


RA can you explain how you know this please?

i can appreciate that you know Daz and are a big fan but dont assume he is the only one who trains hard.....no offence Daz.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

daz ball said:


> no not sponsored yet hopefully get one this year would be nice. i cook some eggs sometimes i just drink them i use my protein egg whites its fast and easy to just blend with protein and tip on oats.


Well getting an online presence is the quickest way to get sponsored.


----------



## bigricky (May 25, 2008)

Yes walking lunges are an awesome exercise, definetely think they'll help bring your legs up to match your great upper body brit!!


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> RA can you explain how you know this please?
> 
> i can appreciate that you know Daz and are a big fan but dont assume he is the only one who trains hard.....no offence Daz.


Dont worry paul, i think u train hard :innocent:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats ok Dan, i know i train hard but RA is assuming no one else trains as hard or as heavy as Daz which is definatly not true.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I thought I trained hard until last week. Then I realised I am a girl.

However, carpark and static lunges have been a staple for me for a while now.

Loving your avatar Paul, do you reckon its big enough? :-00 ;-))

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well it is the only way i can look tall


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

thought this was daz's thread or has it turned into moderators chit chat ha,no offence boys but daz's post are alot more interestin


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

lol ^

this is a great thread,very interesting to see a huge guy move moderate weights and diet quite simply too.

darren will you be posting pics of the progress throughout the diet or is this under raps?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tommy y said:


> thought this was daz's thread or has it turned into moderators chit chat ha,no offence boys but daz's post are alot more interestin


i will remember that tommy when you next ask for advice.....


----------



## djcuuna (Jul 19, 2007)

ooohhh someone is Mr grumpy..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

not really mate just pointing out that some people only like my input when it suits them


----------



## djcuuna (Jul 19, 2007)

So daz why you not doing the british this year, i know you won the heavies but would be a good rematch between the big boys.


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> not really mate just pointing out that some people only like my input when it suits them


ha ha i was only havin a laugh paul, you need to chill out!!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

tommy y said:


> thought this was daz's thread or has it turned into moderators chit chat ha,no offence boys but daz's post are alot more interestin


But alas, no Daz, so you have no choice until he pops up. :beer:

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tommy y said:


> ha ha i was only havin a laugh paul, you need to chill out!!


no need to chill mate as i was the one to include the smily face....but my comment is very true and still stands mate


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

Sounds harsh because you didn't find his joke funny PSCarb!!  ))

Daz - Good journal dude, thanks for giving us mere mortals an insight into your taining and diet, very informative mate, no matter what level we're at.


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

:thumbup1:sorry people not been on for a few days had alot to do just to let everybody no the bad news due to unfortunate circumstances i have had to pull out the elite show. the good news is i will be at british and to all them people that :cursing:THINK THE BIG MAN WAS I ONE SEASON WONDER :cursing: watch this space?????????????? my journal will now start again i will start it up today 16 july thank you everyone THATS GET IT ON:thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Excellent news on the British, not so good on the Elite but I guess you have good reasons.

I dont think anyone thought you were a one year wonder mate, I certainly didn't. I expect a more streamline Daz at the British with that insane mass and freaky conditioning!!!

Best of luck pal

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

daz ball said:


> to all them people that :cursing:THINK THE BIG MAN WAS I ONE SEASON WONDER :cursing: watch this space??????????????


i know someone who thinks you will not make the grade this year Daz but he is a useless cnut who knows jack sh1t about bodybuilding.

i for one know you will be a force to reckon with and this is why both me and Stuart are gunning for your crown


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i know someone who thinks you will not make the grade this year Daz but he is a useless cnut who knows jack sh1t about bodybuilding.
> 
> i for one know you will be a force to reckon with and this is why both me and Stuart are gunning for your crown


yeah look forward to it thats the great thing about bodybuilding its all on the day and to all the useless cnuts win or lose it will be a better daz ball on stage and thats all you can do as A BODYBUILDER I COMPETE AGAINST MYSELF NOBODY ELSE AND IF AM BETTER I FEEL I HAVE WON THANKS :thumb:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

daz ball said:


> yeah look forward to it thats the great thing about bodybuilding its all on the day and to all the useless cnuts win or lose it will be a better daz ball on stage and thats all you can do as A BODYBUILDER I COMPETE AGAINST MYSELF NOBODY ELSE AND IF AM BETTER I FEEL I HAVE WON THANKS :thumb:


 thats a good way of looking at things.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is the only way to look at it Daz, i know you are not a one hit wonder....


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

All the best Daz I was talking to your brother Saturday at the Cage Rage in Nottingham he remembered me from last year at the Portsmouth show, he said how well you are looking mate, I did quiz him a bit to see if I could get any of your secrets :tongue: good to see you on here mate.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

daz ball said:


> yeah look forward to it thats the great thing about bodybuilding its all on the day and to all the useless cnuts win or lose it will be a better daz ball on stage and thats all you can do as A BODYBUILDER I COMPETE AGAINST MYSELF NOBODY ELSE AND IF AM BETTER I FEEL I HAVE WON THANKS :thumb:


Well said big guy!

Totally agree with you mate. Last year you were the best heavyweight on stage, biggest and most ripped. If anyone seems to think that you are suddenly going to change in one year (for the worse) they must be pretty stupid. I thought you were unlucky not to win the overall aswell (a whole different debate which theres no point discussing though) but in the end the judges chose the light heavy, that was their decission.

I think if you simply replicate what you did last year, then you will take not just the heavyweight but the overall. The only other guy i see being a threat at heavy is stuart because of his shape and contours and he has seemed to have added more mass this year aswell (where he lacked compared to you and zack). As for zack, well, sadly for him i think his condition will be off again, its just a regular occurance with him, he has an excellent physique nonetheless, but cant see him winning, sorry zack.

Im actually more interested to see how youll do in this euro elite show though. The standard looked pretty fkin good in the last one i saw. I think it was a guy called alex shabunya who won it, do you know if he is competing this year? If your condition is bang on, then youll have best condition of the show though, im pretty sure of that!


----------



## Mike Gelsei (Mar 10, 2008)

Daz - check your private messages. Get in touch anytime.


----------



## fitshowgreg (Jul 30, 2008)

Daz lets see some pics!!!!


----------

